# Advice needed for 8 week old Pup



## Waltersmam (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi there,
I have a 8 week old pup, whom I brought home yesterday. I think his first day went fairly well. He managed to poo outside in the garden and ate all his meals. However, lots of crying if I nipped upstairs (literally just to go to the toilet) and struggling to get him to wee outside.
On the evening I did try crating, which in hindsight was too soon. I slept on the sofa downstairs, with him in his crate. He kept crying as if he needed a wee, but didn’t end up going. I persevered from around 9.30-2am (he did have the odd 30 minutes of being settled), but eventually just put him in his bed near the sofa. He was fairly calm until about 5am.
Today however, he seems really anxious and on guard. He has pooed in the house, despite doing really well yesterday and seems to have a fixation on the front door.
My dad came over today, whilst I popped out for 20 minutes and he was fine. However, few people came to the door today and I am wondering if that might have caused him to be over-stimulated?
In terms of sleeping tonight, I think my plan is to once again sleep on the sofa, but have in the crate with the door open and his bed outside as an option. I going to try and make some sort of pen.
I am at the stage of overthinking everything and questioning every decision I make.
Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts and whether I’m just overcomplicating this.
First time owner, if you hadn’t guessed 😂
Many thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It will be very new and can be hugely overwhelming for pups so think in terms of slowing it all down, if you are on the sofa have crate or pen right next to you so you can have your hand next to pup if needed - only if pup is happy in the crate of course and you need to make the crate a good thing with lots of tasty treats to build that up - I am guessing last night the crate was further from the sofa hence the crying?

In terms of toiler training take him out everytime he wakes up, once he has eaten and when he has been playing, plus every hour or so if he is awake and any time you spot him sniffing intently. It is your job to try and get him out at the times he needs to go so you can really reward him and he realises it is a very good thing. Accidents are an inevitable part of puppyhood and you just need to clean up and say nothing.

Try and find a good reward based trainer - many are not working during lockdown but will be able to help via phonecalls, zoom or online courses. In the UK try APDT 

Finally - we need name and photo!


----------



## Waltersmam (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you! Walter and here he is. You’re right about the crate, going to have it much nearer tonight. When I take him out, he just wanders and doesn’t wee. I have thought about a lead, but he doesn’t seem ready for it.
Z


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww he is lovely - guess I should have been able to work out his name!!

Just keep taking him out regularly to capture those wee's - very early days at the moment


----------

